# Не забывай



## Zaika

Здравствуйте, можете помочь перевести эту фразу с английского на русский: 

"Next time, every time you come to the railway station, do not forget to buy and validate your ticket"

Контекст следующий: контролер на этот раз не выписал штраф, но предупредил таким образом, указанным выше.

Вот мои попытки, но не знаю какая из них более подходящая.

1) В следующий раз, когда приходишь на вокзал, не забывай покупать и компостировать билет 
2)В следующий раз, когда приходишь на вокзал, не забывай купить и прокомпостировать билет 
3) В следующий раз, когда придешь на вокзал, не забудь купить и прокомпостировать билет

Спасибо


----------



## Constan

Компостер не используется сейчас, поэтому слово "компостировать" многие и не знают уже. Но раньше сказали бы
"В следующий раз, когда придешь на вокзал, не забудь купить и пробить билет."


----------



## Okkervil

Zaika, а вы уверены, что по-английски правильно выразили то, что именно хотели сказать?

Чтобы зайти на вокзал/территорию вокзала, вовсе необязательно покупать какой-то билет. А при посадке на поезд билеты давно не "компостируют", их просто проверяют.

Лет этак 20 назад "заяц", пойманный в поезде без билета, мог ещё услышать от кондуктора назидательное "_в следующий раз не забудьте купить билет_". Но сейчас и это маловероятно -- он просто заплатит за него при выходе.


----------



## GCRaistlin

_Впредь, приходя на вокзал, не забывай(те) покупать и компостировать билет._


----------



## alex_s

Okkervil said:


> Zaika, а вы уверены, что по-английски правильно выразили то, что именно хотели сказать?
> 
> Чтобы зайти на вокзал/территорию вокзала, вовсе необязательно покупать какой-то билет. А при посадке на поезд билеты давно не "компостируют", их просто проверяют.
> 
> Лет этак 20 назад "заяц", пойманный в поезде без билета, мог ещё услышать от кондуктора назидательное "_в следующий раз не забудьте купить билет_". Но сейчас и это маловероятно -- он просто заплатит за него при выходе.



I agree "Next time, every time " sounds a bit awkward.   "buy and validate your ticket" -  that's what you do at the rail station in many countries.


----------



## Okkervil

alex_s said:


> I agree "Next time, every time " sounds a bit awkward.   "buy and validate your ticket" -  that's what you do at the rail station in many countries.


На вокзалах, очевидно, много еще что делается. Но не для всего там нужно покупать билет и не за все там выписывается штраф. Фраза "_когда придешь на вокзал _" вряд ли уместна. А пока можно лишь догадываться, что это за кондуктор и кого он чему учит.

_Когда придешь на вокзал, то не сразу бросайся к поезду, а купи сперва билет._


----------



## Maroseika

Zaika said:


> 1) В следующий раз, когда приходишь на вокзал, не забывай покупать и компостировать билет
> 2)В следующий раз, когда приходишь на вокзал, не забывай купить и прокомпостировать билет
> 3) В следующий раз, когда придешь на вокзал, не забудь купить и прокомпостировать билет


Только третий вариант правильный. "В следующий раз" не сочетается с "когда приходишь", т.к. несовершенный вид выражает здесь повторяющееся действие, а "в следующий раз" относится к единичному событию. Поэтому либо "В следующий раз, когда придешь на вокзал", либо (например) "В будущем, когда приходишь на вокзал...".
Кстати, контролер вряд ли стал бы обращаться к кому-нибудь на "ты".
И, как уже заметили, по смыслу "когда придещь на вокзал" тут не годится, поскольку речь идет не просто о посещении вокзала, а о поездке на поезде. То есть нужно что-то в таком роде: "В следующий раз, когда решите поехать на поезде, не забудьте купить билет и прокомпостировать его перед поездкой".
Если же нарушение было в том, что пассажир забыл прокомпостировать билет (самый вероятный случай, т.к. для приезжих из России это непривычно), то: "В следующий раз не забудьте прокомпостировать его перед поездкой".


----------



## Zaika

Я живу в Италии и здесь надо покупать и валидировать билеты, прежде чем войти в поезд. 

Если не обращаем внимания на английский, как тогда выразить какую-нибудь обязанность, которую надо постоянно а не один раз делать?

1) когда приходишь на вокзал, не забывай покупать и валидировать билет 
2)когда приходишь на вокзал, не забывай купить и пробить билет 
3) когда придешь на вокзал, не забудь купить и пробить билет


----------



## Maroseika

Zaika said:


> Я живу в Италии и здесь надо покупать и валидировать билеты, прежде чем войти в поезд.
> 
> Если не обращаем внимания на английский, как тогда выразить какую-нибудь обязанность, которую надо постоянно а не один раз делать?
> 
> 1) когда приходишь на вокзал, не забывай покупать и валидировать билет
> 2)когда приходишь на вокзал, не забывай купить и пробить билет
> 3) когда придешь на вокзал, не забудь купить и пробить билет


Тогда нужен первый вариант:

Когда приходите в гости, не забывайте здороваться с хозяевами.
Начиная тренировку, не забывайте о разминке.
Когда покупаете на восточном базаре, не забывайте торговаться.


----------



## lena55313

Zaika said:


> Если не обращаем внимания на английский, как тогда выразить какую-нибудь обязанность, которую надо постоянно а не один раз делать?


Вот этот вариант очень хорош:


GCRaistlin said:


> Впредь, приходя на вокзал, не забывай(те) покупать и компостировать билет.


Здесь именно говорится, что надо всегда покупать билет, а не только в следующий раз. 
Впредь = всегда, начиная с этого момента и до скончания века.

А из ваших вариантов только первый подойдет


Zaika said:


> 1) когда приходишь на вокзал, не забывай покупать и валидировать билет
> 2)когда приходишь на вокзал, не забывай купить и пробить билет
> 3) когда придешь на вокзал, не забудь купить и пробить билет


Во втором варианте глагол приходишь - несовершенного вида, а глаголы купить и пробить - совершенного. Вместе они не звучат.
Третий вариант звучит так, будто предупреждают только про один следующий раз, а не вообще.


----------



## Zaika

В книге "консультирование семьи" написана эта фраза:

"Мне нравится, что ты убрал свою постель, но на следующий раз не забывай подокнуть углы одеяла"

Здесь я опять перепуталась. Все правила, которые вы мне объяснили, нарушены.


----------



## Maroseika

Zaika said:


> В книге "консультирование семьи" написана эта фраза:
> 
> "Мне нравится, что ты убрал свою постель, но на следующий раз не забывай подо*т*кнуть углы одеяла"
> 
> Здесь я опять *за*путалась. Все правила, которые вы мне объяснили, нарушены.


Фраза кажется написанной не носителем языка. Даже "на следующий раз" употреблено неверно - нужно "в следующий раз".
Тем не менее, времена употреблены верно, поскольку имеется в виду единичный случай - следующий раз.
При этом можно сказать и так: _В следующий раз не забывай подтыкать углы одеяла_. Здесь имеется в виду любой следующий раз.


----------



## Constan

Maroseika said:


> поскольку имеется в виду единичный случай - следующий раз.


Слово "не забывай" как раз подразумевает, что случай не единичный.

на (любой) следующий раз *не забывай* (снова и снова) *подоткнуть* (один раз) углы одеяла
в следующий раз *не забудь* (один раз) *подоткнуть* (один раз) углы одеяла

Но "на следующий раз не забывай" звучит необычно.


----------



## lena55313

Constan said:


> на (любой) следующий раз *не забывай* (снова и снова) *подоткнуть* (один раз) углы одеяла


Это предложение звучит как-то не по-русски. Все таки, если "снова и снова", то только так:


Maroseika said:


> _*В *следующий раз не забывай *подтыкать* углы одеяла_.


----------



## Constan

_В следующий раз не забывай подоткнуть углы одеяла_.
тоже вполне употребимо, оно читается как

_В следующий раз не забывай, *что нужно* подоткнуть углы одеяла_.


----------



## lena55313

Constan said:


> _В следующий раз не забывай, *что нужно* подоткнуть углы одеяла_.


Это предложение абсолютно нормально звучит, потому что инфинитив *подоткнуть *связан со словом *нужно*, а если его убрать, то получается рассогласование глаголов совершенного и несовершенного видов, которое очень режет слух. Не забывай - подоткнуть.
Вот на таком примере это заметнее:
Не забывайте обсуждать прочитанное с одноклассниками.  
Не забывайте обсудить прочитанное с одноклассниками.


----------



## Maroseika

lena55313 said:


> Не забывайте обсудить прочитанное с одноклассниками.


Я думаю, тут тоже зависит от контекста:
_Не забывайте сделать инъекцию инсулина [всякий раз], когда заметите падение уровня сахара._


----------



## lena55313

Maroseika said:


> Не забывайте сделать инъекцию инсулина [всякий раз], когда заметите падение уровня сахара.


Для меня звучит странно. 
Если *всякий раз*, то *делать*. Не забывайте *делать *инъекции инсулина *всякий раз*, когда заметите падение уровня сахара. (всегда - протяженность во времени) Не забудьте *сделать *инъекцию инсулина, когда (*если*) заметите падение уровня сахара. (дискретность: заметили - сделали; с надеждой, что сахар вообще не упадет)


----------



## Zaika

Если употребляем "нужно + сов.", тогда "Не забывайте, что нужно обсудить прочитанное с одноклассниками" это тоже правильно.


----------



## Zaika

"Не забывайте делать инъекции инсулина всякий раз, когда замечаете падение уровня сахара".

"Когда замечаете" это как "когда приходите на вокзал"

Неправильно?


----------



## Okkervil

Zaika said:


> Я живу в Италии и здесь надо покупать и валидировать билеты, прежде чем войти в поезд.


 Тогда почему в примерах у вас везде "вокзал", а не "поезд"?


Zaika said:


> Если не обращаем внимания на английский, как тогда выразить какую-нибудь обязанность, которую надо постоянно а не один раз делать?


 В общем случае используется глагол несовершенного вида. Но абсолютно жесткого правила нет. Иногда замена глагола режет слух, иногда - не очень. А иногда она даже желательна, потому что помогает отражать (или отразить ) нюансы смысла.

_Не забывайте сделать инъекцию инсулина, когда заметите падение уровня сахара. _[особо подчеркивается, что инъекция всякий раз одна]
_Не забывайте делать инъекции инсулина, когда заметите падение уровня сахара. _ [здесь нет указания на количество инъекций]

Научиться правильному употреблению глаголов совершенного и несовершенного вида путем поиска строгой логики, работающей во всех ситуациях, невозможно. Как это часто бывает в языках, надо просто ориентироваться на проверенных авторов.


----------

